#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 魔神?!!綠色大魔王!!!

## 小黑貓

武器般的畫筆.在指尖舞動
每一道顏色.為物體注入新生命
正由顏色的歌聲.為歌譜穿上新衣
創造出色彩玩家

以上是貓貓的"唸瘋話"
基於是不才想要的強烈表現
所以發在原創區

武神艷華






(炸飛

----------


## 神父

阿啊！！  這武器！  
讓吾想起了某遊戲內的武器，可以拿來打人，也可以把畫出來的東實體化。

換句話說，這武器真是可怕...  :Embarassed:  


吾在這邊給小黑貓，一點小小的建議。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    既然內容有提到色彩是給生命的，基於原理吾覺得這次，這張的背景應該要稍微的亮一點  :Surprised:  ，因為一搬來說色彩給人的映像比較鮮明，且活撥。

在這張裡面用灰黑色階，感覺沒有把這張的效果跟氣氛表達出來，不過氣勢到是有出來  :Laughing:  。    
    


基本上這張還不錯，沒有什麼太大的缺點哩 :Very Happy: 



那就再度等待小黑貓的發圖摟XD 



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    PS：人物下面的魔法陣有點小偷懶喔！？

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

真不愧是小黑貓

每次發的作品都是這麼出神入化.栩栩如生!!((迷:你馬屁拍太大喔..

嘎~沒有啦!!我是真的這麼認為((害羞..

眾稱世界的塑造者,也是被眾人們所敬養的魔繪師!!

有雙微亮的紫色羽翼,是否能穿越像去的時空!!

以上也是亞克的"說瘋話"

亞克很喜歡小黑貓的作品嘎~>w<"

期待您下次新作品!!((群眾掌聲..

----------


## 培爾

隱藏標題應該要倒過來唸吧！*華艷神武！XD"*
虧貓貓想得出來w。

重新包裝的神武變成男生了！(驚)
衣服感覺很棒，整張圖有很強烈的自我風格以及帶點迷幻的朦朧感。
雖然貓貓的顏色比較偏向暗系，不過培爾的想法也和索爾神父酋長相同。
鮮明一點會活潑許多嘎！

----------


## 小黑貓

TO:神父君
其實被這麼一說.背景似乎真的少了那麼點"色彩"
不過當時一直很在意搶了主體的風采
所以到最後沒去微調.

不過在背景裡的色彩線條後面.
隱藏了真正的魔王.四隻眼睛.用微微深暗紅的色彩去點眼睛
然後色彩線條也算是封印~
嘿嘿~這樣敘述起來.這不就是一篇故事媽^^~

不過真的謝謝指點.下次喵會注意

!哈哈哈哈!!我真的暴笑了=W+
對於最後的話...好喵=3=  喵也有懶惰的時候啦(遭神父式金臂勾(BC爆殺


TO:狐狼˙亞克樣
其實還沒到那個地步喵.
不才的實力還不夠.目前只能在小小的一塊區域裡發揮而已
還不到全部
不過為了達到 出神入化 栩栩如生 喵會努力.
在這之前.喵還需要更多..更多的練習

不過也非常謝謝對喵的支持~^^

----------


## 沉默之狼

巨大的畫筆，要能在指尖舞動
感覺就好強XD

翅膀的光芒表現的不錯~~
還有褲子因為魔法陣造成的反光很有趣~
感覺這魔法陣有種扭曲的感覺@@~


小意見

    某狼認為手上的書可以多發點光芒，才比較不會被其他搶掉喔0 . 0
因為某狼一開始就發現書，之後才注意到的(遭扁

----------


## 小黑貓

TO:培爾將將將
什麼虧我想得出來=W=.喵本來就打算這樣取名阿
只是剛好反過來是那樣罷了=W=~

不過感覺有點硬質0..0
不過似乎的的要加"鮮艷"點OO
(戳戳~因該說生動=W=
不過謝啦~^^


TO:沉默之狼樣
XDD~是阿~就像是玩具般~玩在爪掌之中 = =+

XDD~因為支撐不住~所以扭曲了(?!(遭埋
恩恩~沒用好...~"~

中心點是喵OO~不過這點我沒有藉口了喵...
完全命中我的要害....書本...我忘了要加畫光影的效果...(逃

----------

